# Future Shop at it Again



## TB3 (Jan 15, 2005)

In this week's flyer, Future Shop is offering to 'set up' your iPad for only $79.95.
This includes: a 30 minute tutorial (my nine-year-old niece was watching 'Twilight' on in in minutes, and I'm sure she's not the youngest iPad adopter.)

A Zagg Invisible shield installed. (Strangely, the Zagg line is not in the Future Shop listings, but they appear to be about $20.)

Email Setup. (That's a laugh. Put in your email address and password and the iPad sniffs out the servers and sets them up.)

Seriously, this is an out and out con. Is there anything we can do to stop Future Shop from pulling these games?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

TB3 said:


> Is there anything we can do to stop Future Shop from pulling these games?


Nope.


----------



## matthelps (Apr 7, 2010)

Macified said:


> Nope.


refuse to shop there?

Never ever buy anything but door crashers from Futureshop and never ever buy an extended warranty, thats the biggest scam in all of retail.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Can't knock their return policy though.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I hear you, but there are, sadly, alot of ppl who aren't computer literate at all

I can't tell you how many times I've tried to teach my mother in law how to copy and paste or create a new doc and she still asks!!


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Profiting from customers' ignorance is fair game.


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

Every time Im in Future Shop I press Crtrl-Option-Apple-8 on their display models, or crank the contrast in display settings. Then I take a stroll around the store and come back to watch their employees scratch their heads and decide if they should send back their 'defective' Macs.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

It's not a con if they provide what they advertise. A bad deal - you bet! But if people are willing to pay and are happy with it - I say let them. I wish some of my relatives would take more computer lessons - even for the easy stuff.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Trust me - I work in this business. Some people need all the help they can get setting up what we think is the easiest thing in the world. I've set up countless client email accounts at billable rates that are straight forward. Some people either can't set it up, or just don't want to deal with it, period, irregardless of how straight forward it is.

*A Zagg Invisible shield installed.*

Practically everyone I see who buys one of these doesn't dare install it themselves, or won't if they know someone else can and will for them.

*This includes: a 30 minute tutorial...*

Same as above - plenty of people who enjoy a good tutorial on using an iPhone - and the iPad is hardly much different.


That said - is it a bad deal? For you and I and the people on ehMac - yeppers!


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

RatsOnMacAttack said:


> Every time Im in Future Shop I press Crtrl-Option-Apple-8 on their display models, or crank the contrast in display settings. Then I take a stroll around the store and come back to watch their employees scratch their heads and decide if they should send back their 'defective' Macs.


LOL... I always disable Themes on their Windows machines so it looks like they are running Windows 95/98.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Lars said:


> *A Zagg Invisible shield installed.*
> 
> Practically everyone I see who buys one of these doesn't dare install it themselves, or won't if they know someone else can and will for them.


I always put a screen protector on my devices. I usually go for Boxwave because I have used their products a lot over the years and like them. Anyway, it can be pretty challenging to get the protectors on straight with no dust underneath--on an iPhone/iPod Touch, but especially on an iPad. I just got my order this morning and installed two on the iPads in my house. It was a slow process to get them done right.

What Future Shop is offering is ridiculous, for sure, but most of us know what we're doing. I liken this to cars. I don't know the first thing about them and I know full well I get taken advantage of at times when getting service. With computers, that's not the case. Can't be a pro at everything, I guess.


----------



## brockster (Mar 14, 2008)

Listen to this... a prime example of a person who would gladly pay Futureshop, BestBuy etc. for support ;-)

YouTube - Pacman Call - Lady wants it disabled from google.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

You're surprised at this from a store that charges $35+ to simply install ram?

No different than anything else, some people feel better when "a professional" does a job. You know it isn't worth it. I know it isn't, most of ehmac would agree. Would it be worth it to your grandma? Maybe.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Doesn't really shock me. I do freelance work and for small stuff I charge a minimum half hour if you make me open InDesign to make changes. Even if it takes me less then 5 minutes work, it's probably going to cost you $30. Auto shops and other professional places charge by the hour too, so really I don't see the big deal. In dealing with clients I know some people simply require some hand holding when it comes to things. Future Shop is simply catering to those people. 

I know myself a problem has to be a physical hardware problem before I'll take my computer to a professional, but then again I'm a geek and willing to get my hands dirty, as I'm sure many people on this forum are. People like my parents are scared by technology and need to be walked through the process for them to get it, whereas I'd just trial and error until I figure it out.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

matthelps said:


> Never ever buy anything but door crashers from Futureshop and never ever buy an extended warranty, thats the biggest scam in all of retail.


whats wrong with their warranty? i have a 4 year warranty for my pc which i bought an year ago from future shop? do they have bad service? i havnt gotten a chance to use it though, i guess i shouldn't have spent $200 on the extended warranty


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Plenty of people gladly pay for extra assistance and setup for all kinds of devices. I know several people for whom something as simple as setting up a DVD player is a borderline traumatic experience. If someone is offering to help them out for a fee, they're happy about it.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

TB3 said:


> In this week's flyer, Future Shop is offering to 'set up' your iPad for only $79.95.
> This includes: a 30 minute tutorial (my nine-year-old niece was watching 'Twilight' on in in minutes, and I'm sure she's not the youngest iPad adopter.)
> 
> A Zagg Invisible shield installed. (Strangely, the Zagg line is not in the Future Shop listings, but they appear to be about $20.)
> ...


It's too bad there aren't more Apple stores in Canada. Because they offer those free classes and are more than willing to help you through set up and such for no cost.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

KMPhotos said:


> It's too bad there aren't more Apple stores in Canada. Because they offer those free classes and are more than willing to help you through set up and such for no cost.


They're not free; it's $99 for the year and available with a new computer purchase only.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Why the criticism of Futureshop when this is just normal business practice in all spheres of business. Everyone has their own choice whether to use it or not and not everyone is a professional in all fields.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

TB3 said:


> Seriously, this is an out and out con. Is there anything we can do to stop Future Shop from pulling these games?


Hello, you appear to be very new to the concept of Capitalism. Let me give you a quick tour ...


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

The OP clearly doesn't have much love for Future Shop. Neither do I really, which is why I don't shop there, but the post had me thinking what I would I would charge for this service, if a client were to ask for it.

Like some others on this forum I work in a field where I provide technical advice and support from time to time, and I've set up hundreds of email accounts, hosting accounts, technical assistance, you name name it. If a client were to ask me to provide something similar to what the Future Shop is providing, it's probably going to cost them about $60 and I couldn't provide the shield.

The reality is that some people need a little help with stuff. I don't feel like I'm taking advantage of them for providing them the service they're asking me for.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I think all you can do about this is education. Let people know iPad setup is very, very simple and that a lot of those services, an Apple Store will give you for free. Don't think they'll apply a shield, though.

Someone mentioned One To One at 99 bucks, but I believe most Apple Stores do have some free workshops on some basics (or they did with the iPhone?). Really, if you took your iPad in and asked an associate to help you out, as long as it wasn't super busy they'd probably happily walk you through a lot of it.


----------



## sedawk (Jun 26, 2007)

Lars said:


> They're not free; it's $99 for the year and available with a new computer purchase only.


That is personal assistance. The class are free ... I sat through 4 free classes in the San Francisco store about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Lars said:


> They're not free; it's $99 for the year and available with a new computer purchase only.


I;ve taken a bunch of classes at the Apple store and never had to pay anything. You just sign up. I'm talking about free classes - such as "iWork for iPad Hands-on Business Workshop" or "iPad Tour".


----------



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

Are those courses available on line?


----------



## iJayTee (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know why anyone would be surprised by Futureshop doing this. Their core clientele are not-so-technically knowledgeable people. The've always done this with their extended warranty gimmicks and other basic tech services for extra $$$.

Just be glad you're tech savvy enough to avoid these extra expenses. 

The iPad in particular is attracting many people who don't know very basic things such as what Wfi, 3G or routers are. And a lot of them probably have not ever set foot in an Apple store. 

As large as Vancouver is, we have just 2 Apple stores: one at the downtown mall and the other one at a mall that features lots of unique high-end stores. Future Shops and London Drugs are everywhere most people go to shop. They're located in convenient places and many would gladly pay extra $$ to get a basic intro right there instead of trekking to the free Apple ones... which from the sounds of it here, many of the more Apple-knowledgeable users were not even aware of.

I do this sort of stuff myself for friends all the time: set-up wifi networks, get rid of background junk cluttering their windows machines, etc... very simple stuff. The only difference between Futureshop and me is that they do it for money and I do it for beers


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

I am seriously considering getting fs to install my InvisibleSHIELD for many reasons. The biggest being that I've never been able to install a screen protector properly on any device I've owned, even a my small Touch Pro 2 I screwed up twice.

Unless there are other services in the lower mainland area that guarantee that they can install the shield properly, the only other option I would have is to travel 1 hour, plus the border, to get down to the Best Buy in Bellingham where I can get the service for $13...

That said, I almost think it would be worth the trip, I do need to go shopping there....

And $13 for a guarantee is pretty impressive to me.

Actually, to hell with it. That's what I'm going to do. Now I just hope there's a Safeway nearby


----------



## mhcnbc (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't see any problem with what FS is doing--why would you want to stop them unless they are committing some kind of fraud. I've never availed myself of their services, but I assume they perform as promised. Not everyone is or wants to be a geek but at the same time computers are almost a necessity these days. 

Like the previous poster though, if I were to get a Zagg shield I would definitely consider shelling out the cash to get FS to do it. Those things are indeed not easy to install perfectly and if you mess it up yourself, you have to buy another shield. FS can mess it up as many times as they want and I won't have to eat the cost of additional shields and those things aren't cheap. 

I set up and maintain my computers myself and I also help my less techie friends with their computers, but if I need the oil changed in my car, I take it to the shop to get it done because even though I know it's easy to do, I don't want to "get my hands dirty". Future Shop offering services that others can't or don't want to do is no different.

When is the last time you did your own oil change?

Marion


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Speaking as someone who already botched putting a screen on their iPad, does anyone know how much FS charges just for the screen application?


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Why the big to-do to have a screen protector on your iPad/iPhone? 

My girlfriend has a screen protector on her iPhone and I can barely read the screen because of the extra reflection and, said with irony, the scratches in the protector. I haven't put a screen protector on mine and I know I am much rougher with my phone - it's in my pocket with change and keys, thrown on my desk (usually face down), tossed in my car - basically used like a phone. I have my 3Gs for about 6 months now and the screen still looks as new as it did the day I got it. I did however put an iSkin on it before I used it because the back of the iPhone is a different matter.

Isn't the screen designed to be tough? I put a screen protector on my camera's LCD because that thing scratches if you breath on it funny, but not the iPhone, maybe the first generation iPhone had a soft screen but I thought that was revised for the second generation and above. And no screen protector is going to prevent shattering in case of drop so why bother having one on?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Yeah, I don't get the fascination with screen protectors either. It just seems like an up-sell for retailers to get a bit of extra cash. I've never had a screen protector for my old Palm Pilot, Nintendo DS, or iPhone.


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

That would be because the items you mentioned (with the exception of the iPhone) use stylus' that come with the device. The thing about the iPad is that it relies on your fingertip to work, and fingertips leave smudges. After one session on my iPad, the display is almost unreadable with all the smudges and fingerprints.

The reason I ordered the PowerSupport anti-glare protector is that iLounge is very high on it because of its ability to resist smudges left by fingers.


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

modsuperstar said:


> Speaking as someone who already botched putting a screen on their iPad, does anyone know how much FS charges just for the screen application?


It's incredibly high, $30.

There's no confirmation on any sort of guarantee or if it's replaced via their dime if there's a problem with the IS either, chances are you'd have to repay.

Unlike BB in the states, if there's a problem with the IS and you have to have it replaced, they'll do the replacement FOR you.



simon said:


> Why the big to-do to have a screen protector on your iPad/iPhone?
> 
> My girlfriend has a screen protector on her iPhone and I can barely read the screen because of the extra reflection and, said with irony, the scratches in the protector. I haven't put a screen protector on mine and I know I am much rougher with my phone - it's in my pocket with change and keys, thrown on my desk (usually face down), tossed in my car - basically used like a phone. I have my 3Gs for about 6 months now and the screen still looks as new as it did the day I got it. I did however put an iSkin on it before I used it because the back of the iPhone is a different matter.
> 
> Isn't the screen designed to be tough? I put a screen protector on my camera's LCD because that thing scratches if you breath on it funny, but not the iPhone, maybe the first generation iPhone had a soft screen but I thought that was revised for the second generation and above. And no screen protector is going to prevent shattering in case of drop so why bother having one on?





hayesk said:


> Yeah, I don't get the fascination with screen protectors either. It just seems like an up-sell for retailers to get a bit of extra cash. I've never had a screen protector for my old Palm Pilot, Nintendo DS, or iPhone.


Well at this point I have scratches on my supposedly un-scratchable screen.

As well, this is a family device. My wife uses it as well as my 5 year olds. 

I don't know how it got scratched, but it did. I refuse to let that happen again. So I'll deal with a bit of a lessened appearance and more "tacticle" feeling to know that in a year down the road, my iPad isn't going to be in crap condition with scratches and so on. 

I'm OCD with this thing, it's my 3rd child and I treat it as such. I take it from the apple case and put it into a netbook bag and put that bag into my backpack. 

I use only a microfiber cloth that's designed to be used on photos or other sensitive items.

I baby this thing like, well, a baby. I had no initial concern that me rubbing my finger on it would scratch it, until, well, it did.

I was like most people, shunning the thought of buing a screen protector. 

Now I'm not.

Maybe everyone else is lucky, but I'm not in that boat and I won't risk, if I get this replaced, that it would happen again.


----------



## mhcnbc (Mar 28, 2010)

Well the main reason I'm interested in a screen protector is not to protect from scratches but for anti-glare. I have an iSkin non glare film on my Touch and I think it's fantastic. Not only is there no glare with this film but there are literally no fingerprints anymore and it doesn't make the screen look fuzzy either.

Marion


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, interesting news.

I have an InstallSHIELD through Best Buy that they're holding for me, they do the install + full shield package for $49.

I'm sold. And the shield they have is an open box. Still fully sealed, but they opened the container. Um, okay? Don't need to ask me twice, it's only $5, but to have it fully sealed, plus have them install it for me, plus not have to pay an extra $20 OR go down to the US?

Again, I'm more than happy with this option 

So look into BB Canada if you want an IS put on for you!


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Has anyone actually installed any shield without any air bubbles?

I bought a set (2) from LD the other day. What a nightmare to try and get the air bubbles out. Finally removed most of them, but the card thingy they supply left tiny scratches on the screen. Took it back and got a refund.

I have installed 3m on a few bikes, and cars with no problems, unlike the iPad.

What's the secret to a successful install?


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

I just got a pair of PowerSupport Anti-glare screen protectors. I got two because at my age my hands are not nearly as steady as they once were. The first one was a disaster! Although I very carefully cleaned the screen I found about a dozen tiny specs of crap that would not budge - and where there is a dust speck there is a bubble that refuses to move. So the second time I used compressed air after cleaning and applied the second piece. It went on perfectly. I didn't even have to smooth out one bubble.

Using the iPad with the film installed is really so much better! After using it for an hour I could not find any smudges or finger prints. I don't think even a CSI lab would be able to find any! And although the film gives the normally black screen a slightly greyish look when turned off, the colours and text come through bright and clear when the iPad is powered on.

It is worth the hassle, believe me.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

John Griffin said:


> I just got a pair of PowerSupport Anti-glare screen protectors. I got two because at my age my hands are not nearly as steady as they once were. The first one was a disaster! Although I very carefully cleaned the screen I found about a dozen tiny specs of crap that would not budge - and where there is a dust speck there is a bubble that refuses to move. So the second time I used compressed air after cleaning and applied the second piece. It went on perfectly. I didn't even have to smooth out one bubble.
> 
> Using the iPad with the film installed is really so much better! After using it for an hour I could not find any smudges or finger prints. I don't think even a CSI lab would be able to find any! And although the film gives the normally black screen a slightly greyish look when turned off, the colours and text come through bright and clear when the iPad is powered on.
> 
> It is worth the hassle, believe me.


Thanks, that must be the trick...compressed air! Those air bubbles are actually dust specks.
Maybe I'll try buying another one and doing it again.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

pcronin said:


> You're surprised at this from a store that charges $35+ to simply install ram?
> 
> No different than anything else, some people feel better when "a professional" does a job. You know it isn't worth it. I know it isn't, most of ehmac would agree. Would it be worth it to your grandma? Maybe.


Maybe they could charge you only a couple hundred bucks more to get a new "Johnson rod" installed for you while they're at it.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I guess I'm not as OCD as some people. I have a three-year-old original iPhone with no screen protector, no oleophobic glass treatment and I have oily skin (but otherwise clean hands). I keep the phone in my pocket. It does have a protector for the back side (a silicon Encase shell) but nothing at all on the front.

I have no issues with glare or smudges and no scratches. I don't baby this thing at all. A quick swipe with my microfibre cloth every once in a while (I wear glasses so I always have one handy) and that's it. The idea that a few fingerprints would render the screen "unreadable" is laugh-out-loud funny to me. Must be some fisherman or oil worker!


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Maybe they could charge you only a couple hundred bucks more to get a new "Johnson rod" installed for you while they're at it.


Sweet! only a couple hundred? I was quoted over 2000... and I think I would defiantly benefit from a new Johnson rod..

seriously though, when the gf got her 3gs at new years, she had the guy in the bell store put the screen protector on and put it straight into an iskin. Her iPhone is immaculate, only a few scratches around the dock connector. My n97 I got the same day that hasn't been under a screen protector or case for most of the time can not say the same  Even in my shirt pocket with nothing additional I somehow got a few tiny scratches on it 

Oh well.. saving up for 2 full price iPhones will fix that anyway


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

So Best Buy put the IS on for me today.

Without a doubt, this is the crappiest looking install I could have imagined. I know it takes a little while to get rid of all the little bubbles, but this just looks like garbage. The shield is ripped in a few spots, the back is completely off center and is hanging over one of the edges and it looks like there's actually LINT in one of the "bubbles"

Seems I'm back to the drawing board and will have to try it again with another BB employee that, hopefully, won't botch the blasted thing. Thankfully they'll at least re-do it...

Ugh.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

If you are selling a product that seems to be getting a lot of attention, I don't think its that bad of a business strategy by FutureShop to try and get a little extra service revenue. I'm sure they won't sell much, but any sale is a sale.

On the same high price line... remember, APPLE has charged over $100 for an iPod case in years past, and now is selling a black rubber band for iPhone4 for $29US. Anyone remember those ridiculously priced iPod socks? However, I'm sure again, those prices are reasonable to someone as well.


----------

